# Anyone in a similiar situation?



## Fianait (Aug 1, 2020)

I am new to this site....just joined a couple of minutes ago actually!! I am going through a difficult, frustrating and a drawn out divorce proceeding. Starting to feel like I am at my wit's end as I am unable to move forward with my life until I am legally divorced. The process has taken over 5 years to date and not near completion yet. I am here to seek support and to possibly speak to someone who has gone through a similar situation. Pointers on how to cope would be great. Thanks


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome, why is it taking so long? Give us a bit more info. More folks who have been in your situation will probably be on later as it tends to quiet down on a weekend and this is a long weekend.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Fianait said:


> I am new to this site....just joined a couple of minutes ago actually!! I am going through a difficult, frustrating and a drawn out divorce proceeding. Starting to feel like I am at my wit's end as I am unable to move forward with my life until I am legally divorced. The process has taken over 5 years to date and not near completion yet. I am here to seek support and to possibly speak to someone who has gone through a similar situation. Pointers on how to cope would be great. Thanks


Welcome, @Fianait. I see from your flag that you are in Eire? Which might explain the long divorce process?

There are special sub-sections for people going through divorce, so please post there when you feel able.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Can you tell us what seems to be the points of contention in the divorce proceedings....what is your future ex spouse really want?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

This happens when a couple is more interested in screwing over each other than actually moving on in a mature fashion. Is that the case here?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> This happens when a couple is more interested in screwing over each other than actually moving on in a mature fashion. Is that the case here?


It's in Eire. Divorce was barred by the Catholic church for years.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> It's in Eire. Divorce was barred by the Catholic church for years.


Eire .... help me out buddy. I don’t understand.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Eire .... help me out buddy. I don’t understand.


I'm just guessing... Ireland aka Éire


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My divorce took 7 years. My ex was very greedy and unreasonable (and bipolar, so good decisions were not a strength), despite my making several very generous offers. In the end, she got far less than she wanted, so time was on my side.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Eire .... help me out buddy. I don’t understand.


Eire. The official name for the Republic of Ireland.


----------

